# Dwarf Hairgrass



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

How do you keep this stuff rooted in the substrate??
I put it in a pot with substrate, but my mollies seem to think this is the best place to forage and they pull them all out!!!! It's so frustrating.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I pushed a toothpick through a 1 inch square of grass, then jammed it into the gravel, and weighted the top of the toothpick with a lead strip.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Plant the dwarf hair grass in small bunches spread out from each other. Maybe a half inch apart. make sure it gets good light. I find a pair of tweezers works the best.


----------

